# Xcode 4.1 Lion Launch Error



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello,
After updating to OSX Lion I decided to update Xcode as well. Since Xcode 3 didn't have built in update support, I manually downloaded the new one from the Mac App Store. Everything installed fine and dandy. Then, when I tried opening it, it started to give me an error message. Screenshots in the attachment. When I click "More Info" there is this syntax: (It wasn't in RED, just wanted to separate the error.)

UNCAUGHT EXCEPTION (NSInternalInconsistencyException): Couldn't load plug-in 'com.apple.dt.IDE.IDEiPhoneSupport' while firing fault for extension 'Xcode.Device.iPhonePlaceholder'
UserInfo: {
NSUnderlyingError = "Error Domain=DVTPlugInErrorDomain Code=2 \"Loading a plug-in failed.\" UserInfo=0x400ef8b40 {DVTPlugInIdentifierErrorKey=com.apple.dt.IDE.IDEiPhoneSupport, DVTPlugInExecutablePathErrorKey=/Developer/Platforms/iPhoneOS.platform/Developer/Library/Xcode/PrivatePlugIns/IDEiPhoneSupport.ideplugin/Contents/MacOS/IDEiPhoneSupport, NSLocalizedRecoverySuggestion=The plug-in or one of its prerequisite plug-ins may be missing or damaged and may need to be reinstalled., NSLocalizedDescription=Loading a plug-in failed., NSFilePath=/Developer/Platforms/iPhoneOS.platform/Developer/Library/Xcode/PrivatePlugIns/IDEiPhoneSupport.ideplugin, NSLocalizedFailureReason=The plug-in \U201ccom.apple.dt.IDE.IDEiPhoneSupport\U201d at path \U201c/Developer/Platforms/iPhoneOS.platform/Developer/Library/Xcode/PrivatePlugIns/IDEiPhoneSupport.ideplugin\U201d could not be loaded. The plug-in or one of its prerequisite plug-ins may be missing or damaged., NSUnderlyingError=0x40031cf80 \"The bundle \U201cIDEiPhoneSupport\U201d couldn\U2019t be loaded because it is damaged or missing necessary resources.\"}";
}
Hints: None
Backtrace:
0 0x00007fff8dff896a __exceptionPreprocess (in CoreFoundation)
1 0x00007fff8f310d5e objc_exception_throw (in libobjc.A.dylib)
2 0x000000010487bc98 -[DVTExtension _fireExtensionFault] (in DVTFoundation)
3 0x00000001048667f9 __38-[DVTDispatchLock performLockedBlock:]_block_invoke_0 (in DVTFoundation)
4 0x00007fff92393afd _dispatch_barrier_sync_f_invoke (in libdispatch.dylib)
5 0x00000001048667a9 -[DVTDispatchLock performLockedBlock:] (in DVTFoundation)
6 0x000000010487ba45 -[DVTExtension _valueForKey:inParameterData:usingSchema:] (in DVTFoundation)
7 0x000000010487b9ab -[DVTExtension valueForKey:] (in DVTFoundation)
8 0x000000010487b167 +[DVTDevice _knownDeviceLocators] (in DVTFoundation)
9 0x000000010487acea -[DVTDeviceManager startLocating] (in DVTFoundation)
10 0x0000000104db107a IDEInitialize (in IDEFoundation)
11 0x0000000105120c0b -[IDEApplicationController applicationWillFinishLaunching:] (in IDEKit)
12 0x00007fff91b60716 __-[NSNotificationCenter addObserver:selector:namebject:]_block_invoke_1 (in Foundation)
13 0x00007fff8dfa151a _CFXNotificationPost (in CoreFoundation)
14 0x00007fff91b4c9cb -[NSNotificationCenter postNotificationNamebject:userInfo:] (in Foundation)
15 0x00007fff94af76c8 -[NSApplication finishLaunching] (in AppKit)
16 0x00007fff94af727d -[NSApplication run] (in AppKit)
17 0x00007fff94d7552a NSApplicationMain (in AppKit)
18 0x000000010485aeec (in Xcode)


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

It looks like you downloaded an iPhone app not a app for the Mac computer.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha, no it was from the Mac App Store!! Well I'll try a reinstall from the actual Developer Tools website and see if the problem persists. Also, what made you think that it was an iPhone app? Just in case


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

All the key words in the error code keep saying iPhone. Weird.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, some weird bug I guess. Anyway, a reinstall did the trick. Turns out that the link on Apple's dev page just leads you to the Mac App Store, so I just downloaded it again. Thanks for your effort


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Your welcome always here to help. Add me as a friend so just in case you need some insight in future I'll be able to help.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok sure!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a bug, as mine keeps doing the same thing. Hopefully there'll be an update to address this.


----------

